# Hobby Lobby - 50% Off Model Kits!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/specials/specials.cfm

James


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Great prices!!!*

Thanks James!

For once, even the die-cast models are on sale at the same time. This means you can get the 1/24 scale 1950s and 1960s Johnny Lightning Batmobiles on sale too, along with the smaller 1/64 scale 1930s BatGyro, 1940s Batmobile, 1960s Batboat, and 1960s Batmobile. Many of the Hobby Lobby stores still carry these items.

The same ad also mentions that the trainsets and road race set are on sale also. They usually carry "O" gauge Lionel and K-Line sets along with "HO" Athearn, Life-Like, and Bachman products. If anybody wants to buy a train set to put around the Christmas tree, then this is the time to get it. It's rare to see train sets on sale for 50% off.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

A train set is a nice gift for a kid too.

James


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

No no _no no *NO!!!*__Frack!!_ Why couldn't they have done it next week when I'll be in a city _*with*_ a Hobby Lobby!! _*AAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *_


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

phrankenstign said:


> This means you can get the... 1/64 scale 1930s BatGyro, 1940s Batmobile, 1960s Batboat, and 1960s Batmobile. Many of the Hobby Lobby stores still carry these items.


Well, they OUGHT to! One of the things that _still_ chaps my hide is that Dave Metzner ( or some other PM/PL Rep ) told us that the second series of these 1/64 scale Batvehicles was *cancelled *due to poor sales of the first set - when, in all actuality, none of us could even FIND them in the stores! _POOR DISTRIBUTION _of the product was the REAL problem, 'cuz everyone that I know snapped up multiple sets of these things a year or two later when you could _finally _find them on store shelves!!!!

'Still burns me up about the second series, though!

- GJS


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Just picked up a weeNX-01 for a friend and a B-Wing for myself!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I know what you mean. I always felt a bit angry about it too, because I liked the 1st set so much. I remember when the Hobby Lobby near me finally got some in, one of the workers there told me he'd bought 2 sets himself. That was all they'd gotten in. I had to wait another 2-3 weeks before they got more in. That was when I finally bought a set. If I remember correctly, the decision to cancel plans for set #2 had already been announced by then.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I got _loads _of the 1/64 JL Bat-kits for .99 each at Big Lots a few months back.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

phrankenstign said:


> If I remember correctly, the decision to cancel plans for set #2 had already been announced by then.


Precisely _why_ it makes me so mad!



Zorro said:


> I got _loads _of the 1/64 JL Bat-kits for .99 each at Big Lots a few months back


Me too Scott!

- GJS


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now is a good time for all of you, to get me lots of models, for Christmas. I swear I have been VERY good!


----------



## Agar (Oct 5, 2000)

I just picked up the Revell 1/72 U Boat for $37 yesterday. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> No no _no no *NO!!!*__Frack!!_ Why couldn't they have done it next week when I'll be in a city _*with*_ a Hobby Lobby!! _*AAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *_


For the past few weeks they've had a "40% off any one item" coupon as their internet coupon - I imagine they'll do it again next weekend...not quite the 50% off deal, but it might help.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Zorro said:


> I got _loads _of the 1/64 JL Bat-kits for .99 each at Big Lots a few months back.


 Really? I would have stocked up too if I'd seen any at that price! I really liked all of the vehicles in that series. I was amazed the BatGyro and the 40s Batmobile were actually made. I never thought anyone would ever make those. I paid full price for all of mine! At $.99, I would have bought at least $20 worth.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

spe130 said:


> For the past few weeks they've had a "40% off any one item" coupon as their internet coupon - I imagine they'll do it again next weekend...not quite the 50% off deal, but it might help.


Really??? Hmmmm..... I'll have to check that out. Fortunantly, 'Da Queen is picking me up some if she can find 'em. But hey, it never hurts to print out the cupon! :devil:


----------

